# Charred W/H



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Came across this today. The W/H is barely a year old. A/C air handler is directly above the W/H and it leaked on the W/H shorting it out. The fire dept. was called out last night.


The lady thought it would be covered under warranty....:laughing:
After hemming and hawing and thinking it over for a good long while, she signed the invoice for me to replace.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm assuming you removed that T&P valve?


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

That is scary...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Woah, thats some scary shiot, she's lucky the house didn't burn down :yes:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Will said:


> I'm assuming you removed that T&P valve?


 




Are you referring to the plug in the side of the tank? That is put there by manufacturer. The T&P valve is mounted on the top of the W/H, (not visible in picture).

The plug in side is an alternate tap if needed. I have removed those plugs in the past to install the T&P valve in the side of the tank when needed. A 1/2" drive ratchet with extension works perfect....:thumbsup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I've seen many a charred WH. When the fire starts inside it consumes it's oxygen up and can't really get it going but the wiring sure gets a work over.. Not saying it can't happen though, just my experience. I wouldnt doubt that melted foam insulation or what have you can drip down from the plate and cause fires. 
The thing sleepless nights are made of.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

You should send the a/c installer a gift card. :laughing:

In all seriousness that is a ugly situation. Was the breaker blown?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Indie said:


> You should send the a/c installer a gift card. :laughing:
> 
> In all seriousness that is a ugly situation. Was the breaker blown?


 




IMHO, it's the college-educated architect who's at fault for spec'ing an A/C air handler above a W/H. It sucks royally installing those W/H's under air handlers with little space to work. You're on your knees for a couple of hours. It's just plain stupid.

The firemen cut off power to the W/H when they were called out. Imagine if there had been some highly flammable materials/liquids nearby? Could've been uglier.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> IMHO, it's the college-educated architect who's at fault for spec'ing an A/C air handler above a W/H. It sucks royally installing those W/H's under air handlers with little space to work. You're on your knees for a couple of hours. It's just plain stupid.
> 
> The firemen cut off power to the W/H when they were called out. Imagine if there had been some highly flammable materials/liquids nearby? Could've been uglier.



I was just curious if it blew the breaker. Always makes me wonder if changes need to be made, I mean nothing tripped.  Maybe a different safety device needs to be figured out.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

What I cannot figure out is why they do not install a pan under the air handler instead of allowing it to leak on top of the water heater.

Yeah it is a pita to be down low like that and only have a couple of inches to solder joints. I have had to remove relief valves to install the heater under the AH. A killer of 3 hours.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That's nothing....

Want fireworks?

You should see a commercial 480 volt unit fried....


----------

